# Anacharis growing?



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

So I just found a long white string on one of my Anacharis it seems like a stem of the plant is it growing is is it something bad?

Edit: It was not there last night.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It could be feces but anarchis is hardy maybe throw out the piece with it.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It could be feces but anarchis is hardy maybe throw out the piece with it.


its on there... not just able to pull it off.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

sounds like it is letting down roots, it can also be planted in substrate, and grows well both floating and planted.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If it is solid white it is probably root.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's just the roots, no worries. Mine do this a lot, especially if they start folding over at the surface.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympia said:


> It's just the roots, no worries. Mine do this a lot, especially if they start folding over at the surface.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are normally on top floating but the ones with the root are all sinking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There roots do not float also is the plant light green?


----------

